# لعمل إطار جداااااب لصورتك



## ++menooo++ (26 أبريل 2006)

*لعمل إطار جداااااب لصورتك*

اسم البرنامج Framemaster​

لعمل إطار جداااااب لصورتك تفضل البرنامج يقوم بعمل 
إطارات للصور ما عليك سوى إختيار الإطار المناسب من مكتبة
البرنامج لتحصل على صورة رائعة


----------



## The_Hero (28 أبريل 2006)

ممتاز يا مينا البرنامج جميل و ربنا معاك


----------



## beromessiah (25 مايو 2006)

merci ya menooo


----------



## pola (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا ليك يا مينو

انا مجرب البرنامج دة من قبل


----------

